# Ecotech Vectra S2, M2, L2



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone using the new generation pumps from Ecotech?

Looking to get some feedback/reviews on here.

I know they are overly priced but appear to be robust and integrate nicely with the Ecotech system architecture.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Late production runs of the past 2 years for the gen1 are pretty good. IME, with any new iteration, best you wait at least 6 months if not a year so they sort the bugs out.

If you dont use an APEX controller, EcoTech wireless/cloud access is decent though I hate the GUI. If you do use APEX, you can use other DC pumps. Battery back-up is cheaper if you know how to DIY with SLA/Li batteries as EcoTech SLA back-ups are $$$


----------

